# Has the league figured out Ming already?



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

he has shot horribly in the las 5 or 6 games.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I don't think so, I think he is just tired. I am tired of writing about him and some other things, but hey... if I get tired from that, imagine his b-ball playing wear him out.

-Petey


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

Two or three games ago he was shooting ok. It's just been the last couple of games where he hasn't shot the ball well. He's still learning about the NBA and he will have games where he doesn't play so well. I wouldn't be too concerned right now.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

no they haven't figured him out. he just has had a few bad shooting games. but he still contributes a lot when he is shooting bad.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

Yao finally gets out of the mini slump with a 23 pt and 11 rebs performance. It's nice to see him play well and lead the Rockets to a win.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Saw some nice highlights, he is alot of fun to watch.

-Petey


----------



## HBM (Oct 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rocketeer</b>!
> no they haven't figured him out. he just has had a few bad shooting games. but he still contributes a lot when he is shooting bad.


True. He does a lot of things, little things that make up for a poor shooting night. Very team-oriented player


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

yao had a few bad shooting nights, but was big on the boards, and i think just his defensive presence in the key alone would make up for his poor shooting any night


----------



## tattoo (Dec 16, 2002)

I had not seen many Houston games this year, but I noticed Yao's translator is missing. Yao was talking to Tomjanovich directly. Has he been without his translator lately?


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

he still has his translator, is just Yao Ming doens't really need him right now, he understands most of the stuff, but he keeps a translator just in case there are words that he doens't understand.

But Yao Ming is just flat out tired!!!

If you speak mandarin you can go watch his Interviews on rocket.com, all he said is somehow related to needing more rest and being tired.


----------

